# Marine paint?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

What's the best marine paint for wood and metal on a stand for a salt water tank, and where can I get it?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

if it's just for the stand, probably any oil based paint would work wouldn't it?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The plywood shelf over the sump is close above and it is delaminating the surface on the underside of the shelf. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

*paint*

For the wood, a good exterior paint and primer, preferably oil based if you can find.

For the metal, prime with a zinc type primer (try boat supply store) followed by an epoxy paint. If you are good with a spray can, rustnot or tremclad rust paint will work well. Marine / boating stores will have excellent options for both the wood and metal.

For both use a good primer as this will seal the metal or wood. If you are making it yourself try using galvanized metal and after drilling any hole paint the holes with weld prep paint available at most body shop supply shops (Lordco or such). Even better use 316 SS or better grade stainless, expensive and tough to paint but it will last.

For a top coat, use a hard paint that resists scratching. It will chip easier, but scratches are more common than chipping and the scratches will break the seal of the paint.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i've got zinc chormate primer for sale at my shop, but it means coming out to richmond!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The actual square tube frame is not in bad condition, I'm just going to recoat it with black high gloss tremclad oil base rust paint. I am going to use stone coat finish on the wood underside of the shelf that is directly over the sump area and then clear coat it. It's a 2 step system made by Krylon. I read the directions and it seems like it will do the job on the bottom side facing the sump area as it is a water resistant finish. Thanks everyone for all the suggestions.


----------

